# Police Warning - This is not a joke,This is a true story



## AirCooled (Aug 8, 2011)

*Police Warning - This is not a joke,This is a story*

People are R E A L L Y crazy! If you are a female, take heed! If you are male and have a significant female in your life who you care about, whether it's your wife, your girlfriend, your daughter, your sister, your niece, your cousin, your next door neighbor; whomever..............pass this along! Always, "Better safe than sorry!" A man came over and offered his services as a painter to a female putting Fuel in her car and left his card. She said no, but accepted his card out of courtesy and got in her car. The man then got into a car driven by another gentleman. As the lady left the service station, she saw the men following her out of the station at the same time. Almost immediately, she started to feel dizzy and could not catch her breath. She tried to open the window and realized that the odor was on her hand; the same hand which accepted the card from the gentleman at the gas station. She then noticed the men were immediately behind her and she felt she needed to do something at that moment. She drove into the first driveway and began to honk her horn repeatedly to ask for help. The men drove away but the lady still felt pretty bad for several minutes after she could finally catch her breath. Apparently, there was a substance on the card that could have seriously injured her. This drug is called ’BURUNDANGA’ and it is used by people who wish to incapacitate a victim in order to steal from or take advantage of them. This drug is four times more dangerous than the date rape drug and is transferable on simple cards. So take heed and make sure you don’t accept cards at any given time you are alone or from someone on the streets. This applies to those making house calls and slipping you a card when they offer their services. PLEASE SEND THIS E-MAIL ALERT TO EVERY FEMALE YOU KNOW!!!! This can be confirmed by your local police .


----------



## Australis (Aug 8, 2011)

Burundanga Business Card Drug Warning

The Burundanga Business Card Drug Hoax

Burundanga Drug Warning - Urban Legends


----------



## shell477 (Aug 8, 2011)

Burundanga Business Card Drug Warning

So, is there any true to the laced business card warning? Most probably not. Firstly, to have an impact, burundanga must be taken with food or drink or inhaled as a powder. There are unsubstantiated stories that claim that criminals have drugged victims by blowing burundanga into their faces as they unfold a piece of paper that has previously been powdered with the drug. Other reports suggest that burundanga is more commonly administered by adding it to the unwary victim's food or drink.

However, even the more questionable reports do not claim that a victim can be drugged simply by _*touching*_ something with burundanga on it. The warning suggests that the woman was affected by the drug after simply taking and touching the business card supposedly impregnated with the substance. In reality, it seems vastly improbable that this method of administering the drug would be in any way viable.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 8, 2011)

Burundanga Business Card Warning Hoax

EDIT: LMFAO @ the above posts - not quick enough I guess


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 8, 2011)

The Burundanga Business Card Drug Hoax
Burundanga Drug Warning - Urban Legends
snopes.com: Burundanga Business Card
*cough cough* And another conspiracy theory shattered in one day 

EDIT: Damn, gotta be quick.


----------



## SamNabz (Aug 8, 2011)

snakeluvver said:


> *cough cough* And another conspiracy theory shattered in one day



More like 3 minutes


----------



## shell477 (Aug 8, 2011)

lol we are all just awesome. end of story.


----------



## Ambush (Aug 8, 2011)

Its fake and they been going around for years.. And we dont call them gas stations


----------



## snakeluvver (Aug 8, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> This can be confirmed by your local police .


Ok Ill call them now, and get arrested for time wasting? :?
Did you even read the links? They say you need to ingest a large quantity to have any affects.


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 8, 2011)

I love snopes


----------



## K3nny (Aug 8, 2011)

shell477 said:


> lol we are all just awesome. end of story.



or need to get out more often


----------



## D3pro (Aug 8, 2011)

I gotta get me some of those cards 
hoaxes are fun lol


----------



## Bradchip (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm working on a brand of business cards that cause uncontrollable flatulence!


----------



## slim6y (Aug 8, 2011)

Irony... Person who tells us about the most potent drug in the world used to date rape has avatar luring people with cookies...


----------



## JackTar (Aug 8, 2011)

My first question when I read this was 'why was the person giving the card not affected'? Was he using a prosthetic hand?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 9, 2011)

JackTar said:


> My first question when I read this was 'why was the person giving the card not affected'? Was he using a prosthetic hand?



No, just gloves.... But it's the gas mask that would have given it away for me!


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 9, 2011)

I always have a dilemma with these sorts of things. How should I feel about the person posting it (or generally passing it on)?

Sorry for them because they have been duped. Yet impressed by their willingness to do the right thing and stand up and be counted.

OR

Annoyed that they have the temerity to deliberately forward a hoax, which has the potential to affect hundreds if passed on as suggested. Not everyone is discerning enough to see trhough it. It has the capacity to make young women feel even more vulnerable, uncomfortable and cautious in virtually any social situation. Alternatively, to waste valuable police time answering queries on bogus claims instead of tending to the more urgent issues of policing.


You can call me old fashioned, boring, a dag, a party pooper, crusty, or whatever – but I see nothing funny whatsoever with this sort of hoax. There is nothing clever about. Any idiot could start one. And I am at a total loss to see where the humour comes in. 


I shall hop of the soapbox now.

Someone posted a You Tube video of a Grandma asking passer-bys to take a photo of her and her non-existent husband. She pretended to put her arm around him and give him a kiss. Then when the Polaroid photo came out, there he was. The looks on their faces… Now that was a funny hoax! 

Blue


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 9, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> Someone posted a You Tube video of a Grandma asking passer-bys to take a photo of her and her non-existent husband. She pretended to put her arm around him and give him a kiss. Then when the Polaroid photo came out, there he was. The looks on their faces… Now that was a funny hoax! Blue



That was me  I like the hoaxes where nobody gets hurt. You're right about some people not being discerning enough to realise some things are hoaxes. My cousin once got an email saying there was a virus on her computer and that she needed to delete everything on her system... which she did. Unfortunately there are quite a few gullible people around, some I feel sorry for, and some I'm very frustrated by, especially those who always believe rumours about people without question.


----------



## BrownHash (Aug 9, 2011)

Some more food for thought.On the Governments Travel Advice for Columbia, the sixth paragraph under the section 'Crime' states:



> Foreigners have been robbed and assaulted after accepting 'spiked' food, drinks, cigarettes, or chewing gum. Thieves have also used chemicals, either by aerosol spray or by paper handouts, to incapacitate travellers. Chemically treated paper can cause unconsciousness, especially if the chemicals contact your face (via your hand). This has occurred on public buses, on city streets and in restaurants and bars. Do not accept food, drinks, or cigarettes from strangers and do not leave food or drinks unattended.



The drug does exist and people do use it for purposes similar to that mentioned in the hoax. However the effectiveness of it through the 'soaked paper' technique is questionable. Still, it is not outside the realm of possibilty. 

Although, I'm still trying to decide if the Government is considered to be a credible source or not.


----------



## moosenoose (Aug 9, 2011)

Can you buy that stuff on eBay?


----------



## Nighthawk (Aug 9, 2011)

BrownHash said:


> Although, I'm still trying to decide if the Government is considered to be a credible source or not.



‪Julia Gillard no carbon tax promise‬&rlm; - YouTube


----------



## alrightknight (Aug 9, 2011)

What if she was an amphibian woman who breathes through her skin d:


----------



## Red-Ink (Aug 9, 2011)

alrightknight said:


> What if she was an amphibian woman who breathes through her skin d:



Then she'd probably be in a private collection somewhere in secret waiting to give birth to albinos.....


----------



## ingie (Aug 9, 2011)

My Aunty lived in Uganda with my 2 young cousins for a while while my uncle was working over there. She told me that people over there have been known to use chemically soaked maps to incapacitate victims. They pretend to need help with directions and once you hold on to the map for a while and touch it, you loose consciousness. Dangerous stuff. 

CRAZY STORY: My Aunty left Uganda because people paid off her guards, drugged her security dogs and broke into her house and cut off the electricity before stealing heaps of stuff! They stole stuff from in their bedrooms whilst they slept. In similar crimes in the area, people who awoke during a robbery were murdered. My Aunty woke up after they must have left because one of her dogs came into her room and was vomiting. She went into the boys' room and they found a torch but there was a plague of some kind of huge insect that flooded to the light when it was on. They hid in the dark and called the police from her mobile. The police said they would only agree to come if they paid them a large amount of money for petrol. At the time the police had been undergoing training in forensics (taught by Americans) and they wanted to dust everything for fingerprints. They went into the roof to dust for prints and walked over my Auntie's bedroom and the ceiling caved in! It was full of dead bats and insects. My family left Uganda 2 weeks later lol.


----------



## onimocnhoj (Aug 9, 2011)

That's it! There goes my Uganda visit...


----------



## AirCooled (Aug 9, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I always have a dilemma with these sorts of things. How should I feel about the person posting it (or generally passing it on)? Sorry for them because they have been duped. Yet impressed by their willingness to do the right thing and stand up and be counted. OR Annoyed that they have the temerity to deliberately forward a hoax, which has the potential to affect hundreds if passed on as suggested. Not everyone is discerning enough to see trhough it. It has the capacity to make young women feel even more vulnerable, uncomfortable and cautious in virtually any social situation. Alternatively, to waste valuable police time answering queries on bogus claims instead of tending to the more urgent issues of policing. You can call me old fashioned, boring, a dag, a party pooper, crusty, or whatever – but I see nothing funny whatsoever with this sort of hoax. There is nothing clever about. Any idiot could start one. And I am at a total loss to see where the humour comes in. I shall hop of the soapbox now. Blue


 Sorry Blue I thought I was doing a good deed passing on this info,but maybe the boy in blue that gave me this info might be giving me payback for my workplace shenanigans....I like pranks,laughs,hoaxs whatever but not if its serious and could affect someone in a real way


----------



## Bluetongue1 (Aug 10, 2011)

Deadpan said:


> Sorry Blue I thought I was doing a good deed passing on this info,but maybe the boy in blue that gave me this info might be giving me payback for my workplace shenanigans....I like pranks,laughs,hoaxs whatever but not if its serious and could affect someone in a real way


I am pleased to note which side of the line you fall. You have my respect. 

If anyone should apologise, it should be me. I said that “There is nothing clever about it. Any idiot can start one.” I was trying to make the point that it was not clever humour. However, I recognise what I said was actually wrong… there is no excuse and I apologise unreservedly. Some, if not many of these hoaxes, are quite sophisticated. For what they do is to use the truth about something and then twist it just enough so that it still appears to have credence. Unless you are particularly well versed in the area or a cynic by nature, you have to do more than just superficial research to reveal the truth. The other issue is, of course, that all you read on the net is not necessarily accurate and you can easily be mislead by accessing the wrong sites.

As for being set by someone whose knowledge in the area is greater than yours. It happens often and in a variety of contexts. You can give him a bit of his own back – see below. What you do need to do is spell out to him is that anything he tells you from now on will be taken with a grain of salt. You will not believe it until you have been able to verify it from another source. If he is a good mate, he will realise the damage done to the relationship and give you a guarantee it won’t happen again.

Tit for tat…
Say you have received 52 emails to date from women who want to know more or think they may have been affected. And that’s only in three days. You are therefore going to give them his email address because you can’t deal with the enquires. And then remain “out of contact” for a week, just to let him stew. 

Regards,
Blue



Tahlia said:


> That was me  I like the hoaxes where nobody gets hurt. You're right about some people not being discerning enough to realise some things are hoaxes. My cousin once got an email saying there was a virus on her computer and that she needed to delete everything on her system... which she did. Unfortunately there are quite a few gullible people around, some I feel sorry for, and some I'm very frustrated by, especially those who always believe rumours about people without question.



I am not very happy with you Tahlia! 

Do you know how much time I wasted watching those You Tube videos???

The best one - the Farting Bear. Now that definitely had a loosening effect on my bladder. A classic!!!

Thanks for the link. I had a ball. Even if I did "over indulge". It's been a while since I have had the proverbial belly laugh.

Appreciated,
Blue


----------



## Recharge (Aug 10, 2011)

so, I have this bridge for sale, it's a once in a life time opportunity! act now! I may even throw in a set of steak [email protected]

when will people stop being so gullible and not checking google or other possible fact sources before posting silly things?


----------



## slim6y (Aug 10, 2011)

That's right roocharge - I check all my fact souses before I post silly things... 

The road to ruin can often be paved with the best intentions... 

And look at the love in this thread too - Bluetongue1 and deadpan both kissed and made up without the need for date rape drugs - it's a beautiful day anywhere in the world... And I still have both my kidneys by choice!


----------



## SYNeR (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm working on a business card that gives the recipient the urge to deposit large sums of money into my bank account.
It's not quite there yet, though


----------



## Snakewoman (Aug 10, 2011)

Bluetongue1 said:


> I am not very happy with you Tahlia!
> 
> Do you know how much time I wasted watching those You Tube videos???
> 
> ...



Lol, I'm glad I gave you a laugh, we need lots of laughter in this spastic world.


----------

